# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  giantsqu1d's DILD workbook

## giantsqu1d

How's it going everyone! 

I'm new to this website, but have been attempting to LD for about 2 & 1/2 weeks now. I've been doing RCs daily, I've kept a dream journal, and have been trying to practice awareness. The past two nights I tried to WILD but ended up just being a normal WBTB. So far my dream recall has improved greatly (1-2 dreams per night, as opposed to 0 before I started my journal), except for the past 3 nights; those dreams weren't as vivid and I haven't remembered them as well.

Looking forward to being able to LD in the near future.

----------


## gab

Welcome to DILD class!

Normally I would recommend to wait with WILDing, until some experience with DILDs. But if you interested, here is a WILD for beginners, and her is a very detailed WILD (sageous), who also has a class.

I see you are already practicing for DILDs, and you keep a dream journal. What you could do is read this DILD and this Collection... and compare to your practice. What you could add, or maybe do differently.

As you will notice in those articles, having awareness is the biggest deal. If you focus on that, you should have a lucid soon. So please read up and ask your questions. Happy dreams  ::alien::

----------

